# Fallout 3 Grafikmods/ Texturpacks...



## phily (27. Januar 2012)

hallo zusammen,

würde gerne mal wieder fallout 3 zocken. allerdings blicke ich bei den ganzen mods und verbesserungen nicht mehr durch.
könnt ihr mir ein paar mods empfehlen, die die grafik des spiels verbessern? und welche texturpacks sind besonders zu empfehlen? wäre schon wünschenswert, nicht mehr mit der originalgrafik spielen zu müssen.

kennt ihr sonst noch mods, egal welcher art, die ihr persönlich für das spiel unbedingt installieren würdet? fand den hardcoremodus in fallout new vegas z.b. sehr gut, vielleicht gibts sowas für fallout 3 ja auch.


----------



## phily (27. Januar 2012)

mhh, das ist mir ja noch nie passiert, dass hier so lange keiner antwortet ...mögt ihr mich nicht mehr?

hab in einem pcgh forum- beitrag gelesen, dass es ein qarls textur pack für fallout 3 gibt, finde aber nur das für oblivion!?

dann hab ich hier auf der pcg seite von dem fook 2 mod gelesen, mit neuen waffen, quests usw. hat das mal jemand ausprobiert und kann was dazu sagen, obs gut ist oder nicht, gibts die alten waffen trotzdem noch oder nur die neuen?

und dann habe ich diesen mod hier gefunden: Fallout 3: Modifikation Bad Ass Wasteland Restoration haucht dem Wasteland neues Leben ein [Bilder des Tages]

hat den mal jemand benutzt? hat dann zwar ne ganz andere atmosphäre, aber erinnert mich irgendwie an i am legend. insofern find ichs schon wieder interessant, werds mal probieren.


----------



## cell81469 (28. Januar 2012)

Fellout is ne gute Grafik mod machts deutlich atmosphärischer.

Ansonsten würd ich sagen wirf nen blick in den Nexus Fallout 3 Nexus - Fallout 3 mods and community

Wenn den Nexus mod manager nimmst musste nichtmal groß was machen zum modden der macht so ziemlich alles automatisch fertig dafür.


----------



## phily (28. Januar 2012)

hey super, dank dir. 

hab mir grad mal ein paar bilder zu der fellout mod angeschaut. genau sowas hab ich gesucht. hatte bei new vegas auch schon sowas installiert, damit der himmel blauer wird usw.


----------



## cell81469 (28. Januar 2012)

büdde^^


----------

